# BLUE WATER?



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

wtf is going on with the blue water is it ever comin back or what? We can 80 90 miles on our boat but last i herad its 120 miles south of OB. I was jst curious if anyone has seen any blue water in close Steps/Spur/Nipple/Elbow?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard a couple boats on the VHF yesterday, they caught a Blue and a Sailfish close to the Nipple/131 hole.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I sure miss the cobalt blue! 

MODIS Chloro *July 16th*:










SeaView Plankton *July 18th*:


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Patience is the answer for the day my friend. Or can you say ascention island.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

When it comes to pretty blue water with lots of fish. You can't be the Pacific Island chains.

kim


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

we were at the elbow today and it was all green. couple small rips not worth fishing. did see a few flyers and lots of bonita


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Since the blue water isn't coming to us might as well go to it. Weather and conditions providing we're going back out to Loyds Ridge or Independence Hub for some blue water fishing. As it stands now we plan on hitting the Destin bouy at around noon on the 14th of August and getting back to it on the 16th. If you have a boat with some legs on it and want to tagalong, you're more than welcome. This trip I think we will try and put something in the fish box. 

Kim


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

This year has just been a slow year once again. Hell even the boats with the legs and get to blue water arent catching any fish. We had a blue up yesterday in nasty water might as well go spend 2 days at nipple


----------

